# The things you do when you are bored



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Sorry if I didn't get everyones cats in, or if I only put one of your two or more cats in, had a hard time finding fullbody pics.

Edited just for you Tanyuh!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

doesn't work?


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Was fixing somthing, works now


----------



## Socksipuss (Jun 8, 2004)

This is SO CUTE!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

People always forget my cats! *cries*

Hehehe kidding..
Cute collage!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

That's so fun! But Stevie and Ray are mixed up -- the champagne one is Ray.  I love that picture of Renton "Renton's official stance on brooms." I'll never forget how I died laughing at that one. In this picture it looks like he's scared of little Mia!! And its so funny how it looks like Nero is about to run Kota over, and she is cowering in fear! So cute.


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Oh pooh! Thats they order that the photo had so thats what I assumed they were. Oh well hope their owner forgives!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

heheh! Cute! Oh, Renton, don't be afraid of Mia! She only wants to sit on your feet! I love Punky peeking out from under the wagon and Nero's just too adorable for words.

Hello, Sabbycat.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I love it! I wish I had posted pictures of my two, but I didn't, so I'll go cry in a corner with Tanyuh.  Promise you'll do this again. So cute!


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

If you have some full body pics im sure I can find room in there to add your kitties Jeanie.


----------



## Fletch (Feb 8, 2004)

Payge said:


> Oh pooh! Thats they order that the photo had so thats what I assumed they were. Oh well hope their owner forgives!


Nothing at all to forgive. That is awesome!


----------



## KerriKitty (Feb 10, 2004)

That is adorable


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

HAHAHA awwww thanks!!! I was kidding.. but I love it! Hehehehe.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

You could make a 1600x1200 picture and fit in more kitties (like MINE *giggles*) and we could download it and use it as a wallpaper on our computers!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Annissa said:


> heheh! Cute! Oh, Renton, don't be afraid of Mia! She only wants to sit on your feet!


Haha -- so true! You are too cute. Great job fixing Stevie and Ray, Payge! I love to see these -- they are tons of fun. Maybe I will try one someday. It would be so cool to make it all look like they are reacting to each other.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

How clever!! 
I wish I was more computer literate.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Great job! Is this in photoshop? I love photoshop

Anyways "Sugar, get down from that tree" :!:


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Fitting spot for Punky, she's always under something. 

Thanks for including her.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I just had a katharsis. Renton is not scared of Mia...he is PETRIFIED with love! Ladies and gentlemen, looks like we have a saga at hand.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Awww, that is very cool, a Cat Forum congregation!








Maybe my little ones can be included in the next group. 
I'll go hang with Jeanie at the corner now. *dramatic sniffling*


----------



## Shivvy (May 9, 2004)

hehe

I love it


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

KitKat, its paint shop pro 8.

ForJazz...who WOULDN'T be in love with Mia? CyberPet...I wanted to incluse Sam and Suzy, but all your pics arent labelebed with which is which and I didnt want to put a pic of a kitten that wasnt yours in there


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Payge, I'm just kidding... I'll get some real pics of them on monday since we pick them up then!


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

LOL, that is super cute!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Aww. Cute pic! I won't let Oliver see it though...his feelings might be hurt since he's not in it.  

:lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I have asked for a scanner for my birthday, so Tanyuh's and my kitties will shine in the next one.  Please keep making them. That was great!


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

I'm in the process of making another one, it's bigger and has more room for more cats so if I miss yours in it you can just post a fullbody pic under the thread and I can add it.


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Sambukas added. It's not going to be ready for a few days though as I believe Jeanie? I think is posting pics of her babies tomorrow.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Payge, my kitties are too big to fit here so I'll just give you a link with the pics of Sam and Suzy and you can work with them.

Suzy playing:
http://halls-lulea.com/photoalbum/theme ... CN3868.jpg

Sam being a goof (meowing at me)
http://halls-lulea.com/photoalbum/theme ... CN3845.jpg

Hard to find a good picture of them, they never stand still long enough!


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Sam and suzy added


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Payge, thank you, but I don't have a scanner or digital camera.  One of our members will post some pictures if I send them by snail mail, but I have lost a whole roll of kitty pictures. You go ahead and post the new one. I'm looking forward to the next collage!


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

can we add Tierney too?


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Sure, post a fullbody picture of him and ill add it.


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks!!


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Tierney added


----------

